# Finally got to ride my new boy!!



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I've had Noah for three weeks now and the stars aligned this weekend so I could finally ride him! I was waiting for him to get settled into his new place, get used to the traffic right next to the ring, and get tack that actually fits my big boy! So, Saturday was not so great, he didn't really know what to do in a ring and couldn't understand why he wasn't supposed to just walk super slow in a straight line like he did on the public trail rides. Sunday was sooo much better. He actually trotted beautifully and didn't want to stop every time he got near the gate! Wow, that boy needs a LOT of leg to more forward. Please keep in mind that this is my first time on a horse in 10 YEARS! I can see that I have super low piano hands (never did before so I have no idea where that bad habit came from). No critiques please, just want to share more pics of the old man!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow he's a big boy! He's handsome as all get out! You two look great together!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you! I still can't believe how old he is when I look at his pics. He's super comfy to ride! I felt like a 10 year old using a crop but he's so dull to my leg I need something to remind him that we're not on a trail ride! Once he wakes up and moves forward, he's happy to have a job to do!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL I know exactly what you mean. With some more riding he may figure out what you're asking for.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I realized after Saturday's ride that he was just trying to do his job as he knew it. Vacationers at the resort would jump on his back, not having a clue what to do, and it was his "job" to take care of them and keep them safe and not scare them. He's a little confused now that I'm telling him, "ok, I want you to listen to me and follow my lead". He'll get the hang of it!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Aw! he is such a good boy! and you actually look like you fit very well on him! he looks like he is a fast learner too  congrats!

~AL615


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hes uber cute!!! i cant believe how old he is!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

So handsome, thanks for sharing and hope to see more gorgeous photos of you both soon!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

He's so handsome! He really doesn't look his age, either. 
And I think you rode him very well for not having ridden in 10 years. :lol:
Good luck with his training, I think he'll do very well!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is super cute!!! excuse me.... he is super handsome! lol


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

He's beautiful you guys look great together.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, he is amazing! I'm so glad the rides went well!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You guys look great together! Glad you had a fun time with him! He looks like an awesome horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just too cool. Ya'll look awesome together and he is absolutely gorgeous. I can hardly believe that he is 30!!! He looks fantastic. It will just take him a bit of time to get out of that old rut and into a new mindset.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow!! He is 30? I would never have guessed, he looks fantastic! Such a handsome boy too!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I can't believe he is 30 either!! I suppose it is possible that he could be a few years younger if he cribbed for any length of time, but his top teeth are like little chicklets!! He has an awful lot of gray on his face. Maybe we should give him the benefit of the doubt and knock a few years off!!! 27... 30... doesn't make much difference! The only time I know he's an old man is when he starts running with the other boys in the field. He'll run across two or three times to keep up with them, then just stop and watch like "i'm tired, you guys are nuts"


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awwwe what a cutie ! 
he looks like so much fun to ride, i love riding big draft horses  !


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

that is awesome. He is such a big handsome boy, good luck with him!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just want to smoosh his face!! What a cutie!! You two look fantastic together.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

hes absolutely gorgeous  xx


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

he looks really good. he looks like hes dragging is feet a little, but thats to be expected from a trail horse. he will probably need to develop alot of different muscles now. good luck!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

he is very cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He's beautiful!!! You two look great together!


----------

